# My cute little girls!



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

*Some new pics of my sweet little girls! They look uncomfy in the first two pics, but I was tickling their bellies. *



















*A view of Ellie sleeping in the hide. It was cleaning day for the cage, so excuse the mess. Noelle has the strange habit of pushing all the bedding out of the hide, she hates to sleep on it! *










*Notice how her fur is a different color on her head and backside? I have the hardest time telling what color she is... ???*



















*Showing off those fat bellies! *




























I'll post pics of Nina in a few days after she has had time to settle in.


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

Aww they are so cute.  They look like they have a lot of personality for sure!


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

You've got some great pictures here! Very cute babies!


----------



## Carina (Jul 28, 2009)

Rat tongue and standing rats!! I love it!!!! ;D


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

I love the rattie lick! 
I love the color in the one in the second pic! What is her or his name?


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments! RattieSalem24, Noelle (who we call Ellie) is the rat in the second pic. The hooded girl is Nibbler!


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't think they're cute enough! *playful sarcasm*


----------



## thyme (May 25, 2009)

Aww, Noelle looks a lot like my Minuet, even the color change on the backside. Cute pictures!


----------



## Ratiful (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh my, they are cute! ;D


----------



## ipopcorn (Feb 25, 2008)

LOVE the first pic!


----------



## ganjagirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Aw they're precious!

The hoooded one looks like my babygirl Maci.
;D


----------

